
Ask HN: Do you moonlight? - shaftway
For those of you with a stable, contract, daily job:<p>- Do you moonlight (work freelance during off-hours) for other companies?
- Is your 9 to 5 aware that you&#x27;re moonlighting?  Are they (or would they be) OK with it?
- How do you find contracts that are amenable to this kind of schedule?
- Are there any challenges keeping your main job and side job(s) separate?
======
atsaloli
I wanted to keep things completely above board so I talked to my boss at my
full-time job about my desire to start my own company; that I would do so by
working after hours and occasionally taking a day or a week off; and that my
company was in a different field and would not be a competitor. He talked to
HR and came back and said this was fine as long as I never used any company
resources. I'm now working for MY company full-time, and have an employee at
32 hours per week.

Good luck!

